# Czech dogs on YouTube



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Here's a presentation of Czech dogs. 

Note: The _first_ "Hirohito Vikar" is NOT Hirohito, but rather *CONGO Vikar*.







(Grimm's sire). The _second_ Hirohito Vikar is Hirohito. 

Many of the greats are there, and some lesser-knowns as well. The pics are not always clear, but it is nice to see these dogs!

Many are in my Grimm's pedigree: Congo Vikar (sire), Xero Pohranicni Straze (maternal grandsire), Gent od Policia, (paternal grandsire).

Enjoy!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ByBvyGl6UI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Mannnnnn no videos at work! That would make the rest of my night go so much better!! I guess I will just have to pretend I see them until I get home.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, pretend! Pretend to drool over Ben Bolfu! Over Car and Grim and many other hunky, stocky, burly Eastern Block beasts of raw furry gorgeousness, drive, intelligence! ( makin' it worse for ya, aren't I?







)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I thought you were my friend. 


_Wanders aimlessly back to work wondering who my REAL friends are..... _








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kiddin'!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)




----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfYes, pretend! Pretend to drool over Ben Bolfu! Over Car and Grim and many other hunky, stocky, burly Eastern Block beasts of raw furry gorgeousness, drive, intelligence! ( makin' it worse for ya, aren't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going to quote you, you described the gorgeous dogs in there way better than I could've! Thanks for posting that video


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

VERY nice!! Saw Chimo's great Grandpa (great great.... can't remember) on there.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I saw several of Toffee's relatives in the video!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqVERY nice!! Saw Chimo's great Grandpa (great great.... can't remember) on there.


Ciro?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The video is not available in my country due to copyright restrictions


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Patti, I can never get enough of these Czechs









You know what I mean


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-Elperroguapo
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqVERY nice!! Saw Chimo's great Grandpa (great great.... can't remember) on there.
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Awww, Catu!! ((Hugs))

Jack, yeah, I totally know whatcha mean.







Great dogs! Like a certain fluffy sable longcoat monsta we both know!









Ruq, I am gonna go ogle Ciro. I had no idea he was Chimo's ancestor!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yep, Chimo and of course Rayne and KC's too. Ciro z Pohranicini straze is Chimo's great grandsire. His mother's grandfather.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Genetics is a funny thing. My last dog "Chell" a West German showlines male, was a physical clone to his great-grandsire, and was NOT linebred on him, either. (Uran v Wildsteigerland) But, he was physically a true replica of him. I mention that even though many feel "all those showdogs look alike"-- to me they don't. He truly did look exactly like his g-grandsire.

Grimm looks some like his sire, some like his dam, but here's the freaky part: His personality is exactly like his grandfather, Xero Pohranicni Straze! 

Somnetimes grandparents and g-grandparents have lots of influence, especially if very prepotent with appearance or character.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

Puppies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG-2glvNpek


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

l love the puppy video. I think it was posted here before and definitely with watching again.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe we need to start calling ourselves "Czechies"

Some of my dog's closer up in there Grim zPS (& Ben Bolfu) Ben Hozmi -and some of the older ones I have not seen pix of before -- but where are the ladies?









I don't think I will ever switch type. Of all the GSDs I have owned, my Czech boy is the best [though my snarky litte WGR Crok grandaughter gives him a run for his money and is still a great little dog]


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What I'm noticing with these Czech dogs, or with mine, is that nobody seems to know that he is a GSD. (and-- I live in GERMANY!)
Also, I thought "They mature very late-- and within the Czech dogs, some mature very, VERY late".. I thought that just mean on the sporting field, with sportdog training! Nope. It means they have doofus-puppy-brain and puppy habits longer than most GSDs ever do. His body is tall, but his brain is kinda teenager-y/puppylike still. His chest has dropped, but he hasn't filled out yet in the chest. He is 2.5, and his lines don't mature until after 3 - 3.5. I just thought that mean sportdog training stuff. Huh!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I dream my next dog will be one of these
http://www.anrebri.cz/


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

My Sasha is a Grim v PS greatx3 granddaughter and she is my heart dog. She's got everything I want in a dog, she's fearless, unbelievably intelligent, rock-solid nerve, super agile, amazing drives and just so sweet and loyal to our family and her pack. She's no-nonsense when one of the pack gets out of line, and she gives as good as she gets. And her eyes just melt my heart. I couldn't be happier with her and I'd go for another Czech in a heartbeat someday.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Snuggles to Sasha!







I love your description of her, and especially of your relationship with her. She is a lucky girl to have such a caring Mom. What a wonderful companion and best friend she is!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My new pup's grandmother is an Anrebri dog.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdMy new pup's grandmother is an Anrebri dog.










Had you seen Francesco? He is my dreamed dog.

I want to get a new pup in 3-5 years and was doing some research... or dreaming awake if you prefer to call it that way. I started looking for dogs I like on this forum and their breeders, as by then I could save enough money to import, but then looking back into their pedigrees I realized it is more convenient for me to go to the source as most of those dogs had European parents or grandparents. To ship from there or from USA is the same, but a Czech pup is USD 800-1000 while a pup in USA from the same lines is USD 1500-2000, plus they would allow me to buy two pups and resell one, which would mean even less money at the end.

So finger crossed, my next pup (or at least one of the next, LOL) will be a Czech dog... from Czech Republic.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My pup's grandmother, Jezinka Anrebri, is having her litter, due next week, it'll be her last litter as she's 8 years.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mjbgsdMy new pup's grandmother is an Anrebri dog.
> ...


Can your resell pup be shipped to the US and I will buy him/her? I think we have a like a lot of the same characteristics.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a client that has a one week old litter out of Picasso Traho. Picasso is a son of Frankie Anrebri. Piko is also "V" in conformation and KK1. These Anrebri dogs have superior conformation in general and very solid nerves. They also tend to be very good in work but very moderate in drive.


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mjbgsdMy new pup's grandmother is an Anrebri dog.
> ...


Francesco had my eye as well, years ago with thoughts of purchasing, and I eventually had a very nice <span style="color: #990000">half brother</span> of his, a son of Cak and Pida. I've done the same, importing two pups in the same crate from Europe to save expense, to eventually sell the other pup later, and at double what the two had cost me. I would remind obvious caution however; just because they're from Europe doesn't necessarily guarantee a better consistent quality over select non-euro breeders. Not all US breeders are that pricey, either, and may be able to offer a combination of bloodlines not found elsewhere. You might even consider, instead of two pups, of importing a female that is in whelp to a favored european stud dog, provided you have the means to raise a litter and the potential to place them all. Then, you'd have "first pick", with an entire litter that could be registered in your own kennel name.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

That's ROOK!!! I remember Rook! He's the Cak son that was very dominant. Stunning boy and great worker. I remember when you sold him Daryl, I secretly wanted him.







He was however far, far too much dog for me.

I have become a different person since living with my Grimm, and he respects me now. But, I would never be able to change enough to live with a dog as strong as Rook. But what a gorgeous boy he was!


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

It pained me to let him go, but he was monocryptorchid. There's some speculation that particular condition can cause a dog to overproduce testoserone, therefore result in stronger dominance behaviors. I was pretty comfortable with it, but only one like that would be certainly enough for me. It's exhausting to handle.


----------

